# chocha (feliz)



## jccrunk4real

¿Puede alguien traducir esto para mí? Específicamente, necesito saber el significado de la palabra chocha.

-Jay-Z le dio a Rihanna el OK y le pidió firmar un contracto. Estuvieron hasta la madrugada cerrando el trato. Ella, chocha.


----------



## lulilanzi

It is difficult to explain. But tt is a way to say: very very happy, exciting.
(Very informal way to express that)


----------



## Soy Yo

chocho/a: con las facultades mentales debilitadas. Fig: locamente enamorado/a; loco/a por algo.


----------



## Reina_Bulsara

En este caso puede ser contenta, complacida.


----------



## lulilanzi

Let´s see whar RAE says:

*chocho.*
*1. *interj._ Nic._ U. para expresar asombro, alegría, admiración, etc.


You could also find CHOCHERA o CHOCHEZ (i.e. Happiness or something like that)


----------



## Fantasmagórico

I agree with lulilanzi. This is Río de la Plata's Spanish.
"Chochera" is a different thing, however. It means "senility".


----------



## lulilanzi

Sin animo de ofender, pero la explicacion de SOY YO no se ajusta a este caso. Y al menos en el español de Argentina CHOCHO/A nunca tienen esa acepción.


----------



## K-Milla

Solo para ampliar un poco el uso de la palabra "chocho", que en este caso dudo mucho que sea así.

En México se dice 
"A XXX le parece una idea muy loca... lo que pasa es que ya esta _chocheando_". "Esa Señora ya esta en la edad de la chochez"
En ambos ejemplos quiere decir que ya esta muy _vieja_


----------



## Milton Sand

jccrunk4real said:


> -Jay-Z le dio a Rihanna "el OK" y le pidió firmar un *contrato*. Estuvieron hasta la madrugada cerrando el trato. Ella, chocha.


 
Among all the meanings of "chocha" (which can also have an obscene sense in Colombia), certainly it must be here the feminine for the adjective "chocho" which has several meanings in this context: 

1. Dodering, acting with a senile attitud (almost to all spanish speakers)
2. Soft, dotting, sentimental (Like a father with his new baby)
3. Fussy, with a complicated mood, capricious (at least in Colombia)
4. Delighted, pleased (In the Southern Cone)

I hope this helps.
Bye.


----------



## aurilla

Significa una de dos, "Ella, loca de contenta" o "Ella, muerta de cansada". 

Me inclino hacia la primera.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

aurilla said:


> "Ella, muerta de cansada".



¿Y eso dónde, Aurilla?
Gracias.


----------



## Milton Sand

jccrunk4real said:


> -Jay-Z le dio a Rihanna el OK y le pidió firmar un contracto. Estuvieron hasta la madrugada cerrando el trato. Ella, chocha.


_Jay-Z said "yes" to Rihanna and ask her to sign a contract. They were closing the deal until the daybreak. She was fussy/pleased._

If that was said by someone from Argentina, then it means "pleased", which I suspect.

I entered another meaning for "chocho" in my post #9:
2. Soft, dotting, sentimental (Like a father with his new baby)


----------



## aurilla

Fantasmagórico said:


> ¿Y eso dónde, Aurilla?
> Gracias.


 
De la definición de chocho de senilidad, a veces sinónimo de viejo, sin fuerzas y cansado.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

aurilla said:


> De la definición de chocho de senilidad, a veces sinónimo de viejo, sin fuerzas y cansado.


  Aaah, perfecto. Yo creo que acá en Uruguay sólo decimos "está chocho" para referirnos a la disminución en las facultades mentales de la persona, y no tanto a su deterioro físico. Pero supongo que esto puede variar de un país a otro.
  De las acepciones que propuso Milton Sand, acá usamos la 1,2 y 4. Y agregaría otra para "chocha" (femenino): la  parte interna del muslo ("esa mina tiene muuuy lindas chochas").


----------



## zebedee

Una nota de aviso:

Tened cuidado al usar la palabra "_chocho_" en España. Como sustantivo significa _vagina _(en un registro más bien infantil, no especialmente vulgar). También pero menos se oye _la chocha_ con el mismo significado. Y como adjetivo, con el significado que se da aquí de _contento, feliz_, sin embargo no se usa para nada.
Como verbo sí que se usa: _Está chocheando = Está senil.
_ 
¡Para que estéis todos prevenidos!

Un saludo,
zeb


----------



## Milton Sand

Ya que empezamos con las acepciones que no vienen al caso, en Colombia "chocha", como sustantivo, tiene otros significados populares:

_Vagina, cunt_ (muy obsceno y ampliamente usado)
G_ash, _ (_raja, cortadura_. Por extensión de lo anterior. Vulgar)
_Ditch_ (_saltaneja, zanja al borde del camino_. Poco usado)
Y cierto animal dañino y muy feo que no sé si es ave o roedor (según los campesinos)

Chao.


----------



## zebedee

Milton Sand said:
			
		

> Ya que empezamos con las acepciones que no vienen al caso



Me gustaría que me explicaras por qué 'no viene al caso'. Recuerda que cada hilo aquí pasa a formar parte del diccionario WordReference para la futura consulta de otros usuarios. Por tanto, todos los significados de una palabra vienen al caso. 

Y, bien que quede más que patente por los primeros 12 posts de este hilo el significado particular de "chocha" en la frase planteada al principio del hilo, no está de más facilitar para futuros usuarios los otros significados de la misma palabra, como en todo diccionario respetable.

Un saludo cordial,
zeb


----------



## Soy Yo

lulilanzi said:


> Sin animo de ofender, pero la explicacion de SOY YO no se ajusta a este caso. Y al menos en el español de Argentina CHOCHO/A nunca tienen esa acepción.


 

No me ofendes...sólo estaba dando la definición diccionaril. Y con el poco de contexto que hay me parecen posibles varias cosas...si pasó esta chica toda la noche ocupada con el contrato, ¿por qué no va a tener las facultades mentales 'debilitadas'? O con tanto tiempo con ese tío quizás ya se enloqueció de amor. O si el contrato le ha resultado rebien...contenta puede estar.


----------



## K-Milla

Soy_Yo, debes tener cuidado al escribir. Cambias muchas palabas y esto ocasiona una confusión en lo que dices.

"No me ofend*a*s...sólo estaba dando la definición _diccionaril_ [*del diccionario*]. Y con el poco de contexto que hay me parecen posibles varias cosas...si esta chica *paso* toda la noche ocupada con el contrato, ¿por qué no va a tener las facultades mentales 'debilitadas'? O tanto tiempo con ese tío quizás ya se enloqueció de amor. O si el contrato le ha resultado _rebien_...contenta puede estar/*puede estar contenta*.


----------



## Milton Sand

K-Milla said:


> "No me ofend*e*s...


Soy_Yo quiso decir que no se siente ofendido/a.


----------



## Milton Sand

zebedee said:


> Me gustaría que me explicaras por qué 'no viene al caso'.


Bueno, sí, está bien, exageré. Quise decir que no tienen que ver con el contexto suministrado.
Chao.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

K-Milla said:


> si esta chica *paso* toda la noche



"Pasó" estaba bien.


----------



## MSanchezC

Bueno, sólo para confirmar y agregar al significado, CHOCHA en México significa que está envejeciendo, pero puede ser física o mentalmente.
Saludos!


----------



## PPC

Para responder a la primera pregunta, yo diria en ingles de Inglaterra:

she was chuffed!!


----------



## Soy Yo

Milton Sand said:


> Soy_Yo quiso decir que no se siente ofendido/a.


 
Y está ejerciendo licencia poética (se llama hiperbatón) con el orden de las palabras en sus oraciones...e inventando vocablos como _diccionaril_ (neologismo), a la Góngora.


----------



## K-Milla

Ooppsy.. 

Mi error. Si pense que lo había escrito mal, por eso le comente... *Mil disculpas Soy_Yo*


----------



## Soy Yo

Milton Sand said:


> Soy_Yo quiso decir que no se siente ofendido/a.


 
Gracias, amigo Milton, por interpretar a la perfección mis palabras. Y yo, chocho.

(p.d.  Lo pensaré, K-Milla.)


----------



## dexterciyo

jccrunk4real said:


> ¿Puede alguien traducir esto para mí? Específicamente, necesito saber el significado de la palabra chocha.
> 
> -Jay-Z le dio a Rihanna el OK y le pidió firmar un contracto. Estuvieron hasta la madrugada cerrando el trato. Ella, chocha.



Pues, estaría bien saber de dónde era la persona que te dijo eso, o saber la procedencia del texto. 

Para mí no es nada de lo que los demás han dicho. Aquí, en Canarias, se usa mucho esa palabra. Significa "tolete", "boba".
Para mí está diciendo que Rihanna es tonta por haber firmado el contrato.

También aparece en el RAE:

*2.* adj. coloq. Lelo de puro cariño.

¡¡Saludos!!


----------



## Arrius

*chocho*: dithering, in his dotage, senile, dotty old man. _ To dote on_, past participle _doting,_ mentioned in an earlier post, means _to be very fond of,_ and semantically has nothing to do with senility:
"The goat that stinks on yonder hill
Serenely dotes on chlorophyll"


----------



## K-Milla

"Jay-Z le dio a Rihanna el OK y le pidió firmar un contracto. Estuvieron hasta la madrugada cerrando el trato. Ella, chocha."

Creo que se refieren a que de verdad le agrado la idea de que Jay-Z le diera un sí, supongo que hablan de felicidad más que de sentirse o mostrarse vieja o cansada o boba/tonta.

Saludos


----------



## Kangy

En Argentina, "chocho" significa "feliz y emocionado".


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Este es uno de los hilos en el que todos tienen distintas opiniones y a la vez todos tienen razón.

_*chocho = senil*_
_El abuelo está chocho, ya no sabe lo que dice o hace_

_*chocho = satisfecho, loco de contento, feliz con la suerte*_
_Estoy chocho porque me firmaron el contrato_
_El padre está chocho con el nacimiento de su primer hijo_

Aplícase a los mayores que miman desmesuradamente a los niños.
_La abuela está chocha con su nieta, la colma de mimos y regalos_


----------

